# unday Oct. 13 Lake Minnewaska and Mohonk Perserve



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

*2013&2014   Lake Minnewaska and Mohonk Perserve*

Beautiful scenery. Weather was perfect. Used my bike maybe 30% of time and hiking was about 70% of my time 4 mountains lots of acres really nice trails here. Pictures to come soon. I love being 20 miles from here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

\


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

big big lake so nice


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

Leaves changing color.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

Reminds me Alta/Snowbird


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

I love these Gunks


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

The owner of this house is lucky.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

Carriage trails fun.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

Mohonk Inn so historic and massive.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

Love these waterfalls.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

Great Break spot.
Why go to gym when have this in my backyard.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice! I used to visit a friend of mine in New Paltz and we would always go up to hike around the Lake up there. It's a beautiful area!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 20, 2013)

These rocks in this picture are not for novice that is for shore, now I understand why they sell hiking shoes, I went yesterday just hiking wow really love this place, they have cross county skiing in the winter snow shoeing to so I am sure to try those as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shawangunk_Ridge






 I love living so close to these awesome places.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

Survivor Man tv show on cable tonight is in Lake Minnewaska NY.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.8120...ith-these-five-easy-winter-getaways-1.7098967
*New Paltz, NY*
_Distance: Less than 2 hours_                       This quaint university town in Ulster County was once home to a  small Huguenot community who settled there following religious  persecution in France and the Netherlands during the 18th century. Historic Huguenot Street  is a national historic landmark district with seven stone houses from  the 1700s, a burial ground and a church. Most homes contain original  furnishings and keepsakes on display (they reopen for tours in May).
Mohonk Preserve  offers serenity in the woods, access to more than 100 miles of carriage  roads and trails in The Gunks (as the Shawangunks Mountains are known)  and occasional groomed cross-country skiing. Ungroomed, backcountry  skiing is available on all other trails. Visitors can also snowshoe on  any trails or carriage roads on the preserve.
                       If you feel like doing some shopping, head into New Paltz and check out Water Street Market, a retail village with 20 boutiques and restaurants.
                       After all that retail therapy, stop by the cute and cozy Village TeaRoom for comfort fare, baked goods and afternoon tea.
                       If you're staying over, consider the Moondance Ridge Bed &  Breakfast, where each of the guest rooms is decorated in homage to Hollywood's Golden Era (from $219 per night), or try the Maplestone Inn  (starting at $210 per night), a bed and breakfast housed in a 1790  stone farmhouse and on seven acres of lawns, gardens and sugar maples.

My hiking and biking and fun place Mohonk Perserve in Shawangunk Rigde mentioned in this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump Today Sunday Aug 3 I thing 2014.

Today was a great day. did 5 hour loop in Millerbrook mountain and did more then ever before on the lovely mountain cliff. Love the views from this place and so crowed not. Meet up with JimD looking forward to more hiking this season. Got a little more in hike wise then planned but that turned out great. Anyone who lives close to New Paltz if you like outside hilly fun this is a nice spot for sure. Drank plenty of water didnt take any pictures. Glad I finally got do summer stuff then other a zoner. The first part of trail will start your heart going for some great cardio for sure.


----------



## marcski (Aug 3, 2014)

My wife was biking up there today with a girlfriend, Scotty. She said it was a beautiful day.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 4, 2014)

Mohonk/Minnewaska is a great place for any type of hiking/climbing.

Yesterday was an awesome day for my first hike of the summer. Enjoyed seeing Scotty working on his fitness. It will pay big dividends when the snow flies!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2014)

This is a shot of the Mohonk and Minnewaska from the wallkill Valley walk way.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 7, 2014)

Best shot of the cliffs is the ride in on 299.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey Scotty this looks awesome! Glad you are having fun and getting in the outdoors!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2014)

Nick said:


> Hey Scotty this looks awesome! Glad you are having fun and getting in the outdoors!


  Thanks Nick it is. It is great living in the Gunks and having these fine hills to hike and bike for sure.
#


----------



## bigbog (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice pics & thread Scotty....NYS is a mass of impressive and diverse terrain!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.catskillhiker.net/Trails/trails_gunks.shtml

lots of great advice here. 

Thanks bigbog yes I love NY so much fun outside stuff to do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

I did a nice 7 hour hike yesterday. Did Park by Mohonk then walked by the mountain from them the trail to Minn. got to the lake in about 2.5 hours then did some nice walking from around the great lake then came back . Nothing to hard today but got some great mileage in.
[h=1]Lake Minnewaska:[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Love this view of 44/55.
[h=1]AWOSTING FALLS:[/h]


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

The Hudson Valley of NY and my house about 20 miles west of here:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

*





Ski Minn*








*Ski Minne construction almost finished:*





*Gertrude's Nose:*


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2014)

Went today for a nice quick walk in the late afternoon on Millbrook ridge trail at Mohonk: Steep heart pounding clime rocks for 5 mintues then it levels off for amazing views for next 2 hours so. Not to hot at 5 pm in the shade on the hill. Some pictures below:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 30, 2014)

I guess it was Friday. Aug 29 2014 Cornhead came down to hike the mountain range of Shawangunks!!   this great great spot so happy againg to get out to these places so close to home. They charge per person and I didnt feel it right to have Cornhead have to pay16 after he just drove 90 miles so I got in my trunk and we rode through the parking lot. Hike started around 1230 pm . Did Millbrook mountain rock climb for first 10 minutes heart pumping. Then trail becomes nice blue square to 3 blue squares walked a few miles got to sigh for Lake Minn. i knew it about 2 miles away we both happy to get to the lake. Everything always takes a little longer here then i plan but in a great way. Ate luch before we got to lake so many amazing views here it just endless. Got a phone call that I had to take after lunch so that delayed the hike for some 20 minutes. After taking in the view of lake and seeing where the leaches were a few months ago that had closed it for swimmers I happy to see it open again with ppl enjoying it. Made left turn and went up carraige road nice 30 flat walk on cobblestone feet where happy for this. Then went to the Petersns Pellet wow wow you can see the mountain hill and the noses Girathes I had not that before took longer then i thought it is rated 1 red square to 3 red squares lots of calories burned here on this day out views everywhere just fanstic! Took longer again then i thought got on the blue Millbebrook mountain trail that winds around the peak at 7pm i guess it around 8pm as it was getting dark we made it the easy hike out trail to the carraie roads in not full darkness but another 30 minutes later we would have been walking with cell phone lights on in the trees. Leaves starting to chang colors here to . Love this place over 7.5 hours of hiking most i did all summer thanks agian Cornhead for coming all way from your home 90 miles away. Sorry for extra time spent in the trees.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Whew, what a day! My dogs are barkin today, so glad we made it out of the woods in the nick of time. What an amazing place, yet another of NYS's natural wonders.


Scotty, fresh as daisy at the beginning of our 8 hr Odyssey.


Yours truly, similarly fresh.


Lake Minnewaska, I guess NYS Parks service installed a leech field for the hotel that resulted in the proliferation of leeches in the lake, how apropos, it is a "leech" field. Swimming in the lake was banned earlier in th Summer due to the leeches. NYS government strikes again.




Magic mushrooms



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 13, 2014)

Singing in the rain today with Jim  D and his friend. Not a lot of rain over all. Started out SAt. Sept 13 2014

Knew the forecast was ok with up to a quarter inch of rain all day I think. His friend wore sneakes I was impressed. Got to the lovely Gurties  Nose agian. 6 hours of singing in the rain. Great hike agian love these hills.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2014)

did Lemmon squeeze almost fully 2 now in past 2 weeks wow crowed yesterday great gettin g with Cornhead last sunday here and jim g and his son this past sat. Leaves chaging colors already catskill and spandex crowds all day yesterday nice peaks for sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2015)

Bump went mountain bike around lake Minn. for 10 $ pass so beautiful here on Saturday April 25? Fun 3/hour s love all first timers here. So lucky to live close by sams point maybe one day this weekend a head.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2015)

Bump

2 day out yesterday Saturday memorial day weekend 2015./ 2 hike of season about 6 miles nice hike from Lake Minneska over to peters kills preserve and back in about 4 hours or so another fun times with Jim .


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 28, 2015)

Bump. Great hiking Saturday love those poles make my feet much less pain. No pain 4.5? Hours for 7.5 miles got to love the peterskiill ski slopes got bfind old t bar soon. Another outing of fun times with Jim got to cars as rain started.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 2, 2015)

Great pics guys.....what a geologic display of layers on the rock walls of that gorge...


----------

